# TIPPING IS A CHINESE CITY!!!!!!!!!!!



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

When it comes to Uber, Tipping is a Chinese City!!!! Notice how many times they "Appreciate" our feedbacks.. (in the email response below) Awwww.. how sweet!!!!!! I reallllllly feel part of big family when I'm appreciated like this!!! NOT!!!

I really think we need to bombard them DAILY with these kinda emails until they relent.. each driver, one email, daily.. what do you think????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aradagebeya said:


> When it comes to Uber, Tipping is a Chinese City!!!! Notice how many times they "Appreciate" our feedbacks.. (in the email response below) Awwww.. how sweet!!!!!! I reallllllly feel part of big family when I'm appreciated like this!!! NOT!!!
> 
> I really think we need to bombard them DAILY with these kinda emails until they relent.. each driver, one email, daily.. what do you think????


While you're there ,at Taiping, check our the Eastern Light Radical Christian group who claims it has a female Christ.


----------

